# Steve Medanic/M-Magic controller



## racenut123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Was wondering if anyone new where to order one of his controllers.I have been to his webpage and there is a link to the DR website.Is he making these anymore or was it a limited thing?Anyone have email for him?I keep getting my email kicked back when I try his ATT account addy.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I was at Steve's house this past weekend for a G-Jet race.I think everyone there was using a controller built by Steve.He mentioned building more of the controllers but i dont know if they would be for club members or to be sold to the public.


----------



## racenut123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Any way you could ask for me?Or pass this along to him?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I will see him again on Feb. 16th.


----------



## racenut123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats cool.Hopefully I can get in contact with him before then.I may just go with a difalco.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Steve Medanic's email address*

Here your looking for Steve Medanic's email address so i thought i would drop in and help. Here ya go but be patient as Steve is slow at times due to his schedule. [email protected] 

Hope this helps , Bearsox :dude: 
http://www.roadrageho.9f.com/


----------

